
A Go library for validating structs and fields - russellluo
https://github.com/RussellLuo/validating
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
russellluo
Sounds good, so do I need to delete this submission after post a 'Show HN'?

